# Cleaning Old Handmade Blanket with slight hole?



## shellrow (Feb 8, 2007)

I have successfully rescued an old handmade blanket from the old family home. It is in desperate need of washing. There is only one hole in the blanket and it has some of the stuffing coming out of it. Shall I repair the place then wash it (it will take away from the pattern but will be better than losing the entire blanket). How does everyone else clean their handmade "old" blankets?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you want antique value, don't do anything. Personally, I would wash it. Patch the hole (you can make a little applique unit over it). Handle with care. Use a front loader. Put it on prewash to soak it, then wash with something like Basic H or Orvis. If you can, lay a sheet on the grass in the shade, and the quilt over it, color side down. Obviously, all critters must be kept out of the area.

When you handle the wet quilt, keep it bunched up. Don't let it hang or you will damage the stitching or fabric, or both. If you must use a dryer, use low heat or no heat. High heat will fade the colors.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

You can also wash it in the bathtub, which is a bit gentler than the washing machine. This is especially good if it's at all fragile, either in its construction or the wear of the fabrics.

Fill the tub with warm water so it will be enough to submerge the quilt. (You can lay a sheet down first to handle the weight of the wet fabric as you take the quilt out.) Use a gentle cleaner like Maura suggested (the experts say NEVER use Woolite!). Use a minimum amount -- more is *not* better. Work the soapy water gently through the fabric with your hands. Drain, squeezing out the dirty water with your hands. Fill the tub with clean water, work it through the fabric, drain and squeeze (do not wring). Do the rinse for as many times as it takes for the water to stay clear.

Using the sheet to lift the quilt, take it to an open shady place and spread it flat to dry, just like Maura said.


----------

